
Who is Jeff Tribble on AppleInsider and where does his data come from - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/04/who-is-jeff-tribble-on-appleinsider-and-where-does-his-data-come-from/
======
rmah
The article is based on poor reading comprehension and a false premise. The
article says, "Tribble says his data from 4 million web sites shows". But
Tribble never said that. In fact the article they reference says "the firm's
analytics data covering 4 million unique visitors across a large portfolio of
web sites".

4 million users, not sites.

~~~
apress
The article's not "based on" on a false premise despite the typo. Tribble
claims data from 4 million unique web visitors, not sites, but none the less,
who is the guy and why does he not show up in Google?

